Ask HN: Any recommended open source Backend as a Service? - febin
======
jenkstom
The only thing I have in my bookmarks is this:
[http://opensource.baasbox.com/](http://opensource.baasbox.com/)

------
mindcrime
UserGrid[1]?

[1]: [http://usergrid.apache.org/](http://usergrid.apache.org/)

